# Transformer Sounds



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

I just put together an O Guage Lionel Polar Express (to make certain it works before I put it under the tree at Christmas). When I press the Bell and the Whistle there is no sound (but the train does run). Am I overlooking something? 

Thanks in advance! 
Dan

I just figured out it the whistle works when it is in neutral (only when the train is not running, is that correct)? Also I received an in correct transformer since it does not say "this is the Polar Express."


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

the whistle should work while it is moving. Try switching the two wires to the track. Don


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> the whistle should work while it is moving. Try switching the two wires to the track. Don


Thanks Don - Got it!

Regarding the announcement - I just learned I have to purchase the coach car with the conductor announce.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

I put a drop of smoke fluid in the engine. Will this be ok to leave in until I set up again in late Nov. or should I run until it is about gone?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes; Good to always have smoke fluid in. I usually add 3 drops at a time. When the smoke slows down add 3 more. If you add to much it will not smoke at all. (the heat is not enough to evaporate the large amount of liquid) The cure for this is turn the engine upside down over an old rag and smoke fluid will drip out. Don


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> Yes; Good to always have smoke fluid in. I usually add 3 drops at a time. When the smoke slows down add 3 more. If you add to much it will not smoke at all. (the heat is not enough to evaporate the large amount of liquid) The cure for this is turn the engine upside down over an old rag and smoke fluid will drip out. Don


thanks Don!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You got to feed the little people who blow the whistle and ring the bell before they will go to work. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One drop of smoke fluid is way too little. Even with the puffer units you need 6-8 drops to start, and a few when it slows down. Too little smoke fluid and you cook the smoke element.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One drop of smoke fluid is way too little. Even with the puffer units you need 6-8 drops to start, and a few when it slows down. Too little smoke fluid and you cook the smoke element.


Do you drain the fluid when you store the set for a number of months or leave some in?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, leave the smoke unit wet when you store it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you don't have an on/off switch keep it wet at all times.
I am surprised it doesn't have a switch? I thought most all of the newer locomotives did?

If it has an on/off switch you don't need to keep adding drops. Just switch it to off. But still keep it wet.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

